
Ask HN: What's the fastest way to learn programming as a 30-year-old? - seriousQ
I am 30 years old non technical guy. I have never programmed anything. I want to learn coding to earn living as fast as I can. Please suggest me which langauage you would recommend that I can learn fast and start earning some money.
======
R4nger
My wife's 28. She's still hasn't freaks out with the terminal but when she's
free, she picks up on python. For her the "Learn To Automate Boring Things"
and Derek Banas videos were helpful.

I'd also recommend joining few communities of fellow learners (ignore any age
differences, everyone's cool) and try to do few group projects.

I hear open source projects are always look for help. I bet if you're upfront
about your extreme beginner situation but willing to help, someone will take
you up and definitely mentor you.

------
savethefuture
Python or Golang

~~~
savethefuture
But honestly the language is irrelevant at your level. Any language can just
about do the same as any other language, some do things better and are a
better choice for a specific topic or task because of that.

Python is very newbie friendly yet very powerful, I recommend starting there.

I also would not get your hopes up if you are relying on this for your income.
It will take a very long time and lots of reading and practicing.

~~~
savethefuture
Besides that, you should look into Javascript since its being used everywhere
now a days. You might be able to land a frontend developer job somewhere, but
also learn html/css and js.

